# [off topic] Hosting gratuito [reabierto]

## Theasker

Hola, tengo hospedada una página web de mi hermana en mi ordenador y me dice que no quiere estar llamándome muchas veces para modificaciones y yo tampoco quiero estar siempre teniendo en cuenta el ancho de banda que puede necesitar o que tengo que tener el ordenador siempre encendido. Me ha preguntado que cual sería la solución, y yo he pensado en algún hosting gratuito que tenga php y mysql.

¿Cual me recomendáis? y que sea sencillo de usar ya que ella no tiene mucha idea de na, es diseñadora gráfica y de informática más bien poco.

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## i92guboj

Si no necesita mucho espacio, podría usar este servicio de hosting:

http://www.freehostia.com/hosting.html

Lo he usado en el pasado sin grandes problemas. PHP y MySQL son casi estándar hoy en todos los servicios de hosting, y la mayoría incluyen también cosas como perl, gd, imagemagick, etc. Lo más difícil es encontrar un hosting con bastante espacio si tu web va a albergar imágenes, audio o video.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo uso este para una amiga que es arquitecta y no he tenido quejas: http://www.000webhost.com/

Es básico pero esta bastante bien pues siempre esta en línea, sin públicidad, 2 bases de datos, PHP y suficiente espacio para una página como la que podría necesitar tu hermana. En google hay listas de hosting gratuito y sin públicidad (eso es lo más difícil de encontrar) y puedes comparar entre los diferentes servicios.

----------

## chaim

000webhost la he usado y funciona bastante bien

----------

## Theasker

ahora a ver como migro lo que tengo en el ordenador al hosting, que nunca he hecho eso, la base de datos y los ficheros.

http://gemasegura.dontexist.com/indexhibit/

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ahora a ver como migro lo que tengo en el ordenador al hosting, que nunca he hecho eso, la base de datos y los ficheros.
> 
> http://gemasegura.dontexist.com/indexhibit/

 

Los ficheros por FTP es lo más fácil, yo suelo usar MC para eso pues incluye la función pero puedes usar cualquier cliente FTP, lee las FAQ del host que elegiste suelen ser más claros que yo, copia todo lo que hay en la carpeta "raíz" de tu servidor (suponiendo que solo tienes esa página), es decir, si en tu server tienes los archivos en /var/www todo el contenido de /var/www es lo que vas a copiar al directorio del hosting.

La base de datos se respalda así:

```
mysqldump -u root -p BD > archivo.sql ---------- Respalda la base "BD"

mysql -u root -p < archivo.sql ----------------- Restaura

```

----------

## Theasker

Gracias por las respuestas, al final uso 000webhost.com que es facil y funciona bien. Y en cuanto a restaurar la base de datos me parece q no va a funcionar porque la he mirado y guarda rutas absolutas de fotos y como todas las rutas ahora cambian pues no va a funcionar. Que monte la web otra vez y arreglado.

gracias a todos de nuevo

----------

## Theasker

Otra duda que me ha surgido:

Al final mi ociosa hermana ha decidido comprar un dominio de esos baratitos que hay por ahí (por 5 euros / año o así) y me ha preguntado si después de tener montada la web en 000webhost.com, con su nombre elquesea.net16.net que pone el hosting, podría asignarlo a su flamante dominio comprado elquesea.com.

Al crear uno de los nombres del hosting gratuito, con mi fatal inglés, me pareció entender que si tenías un dominio propio lo asignabas a lo que ibas a montar pero que tendrías que cambiar los servidores dns del ordenador por los que ellos te decían. En principio no leí más porque supuse que lo había entendido mal, ya que para funcionar y bien el dominio propio asignado a las páginas de 000webhost.com tenía q cambiar los dns, el resto de mundo mundial cómo verían mi página con sus propios dns (evidentemente algo entendí mal).

A ver si me sacáis un poco del lio que llevo en la cabeza y se lo explico a mi hermana para que lo entienda, que eso va a ser más complicado.

Gracias anticipadas y salu2 a to2.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Solamente tendrás que agregar  en el panel de administración de tu dominio, los servidores dns de 000webhost que los tendrás facilitados en algun lugar de tu panel de administración del host.

Un saludo.

----------

## ekz

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Otra duda que me ha surgido:
> 
> Al final mi ociosa hermana ha decidido comprar un dominio de esos baratitos que hay por ahí (por 5 euros / año o así) y me ha preguntado si después de tener montada la web en 000webhost.com, con su nombre elquesea.net16.net que pone el hosting, podría asignarlo a su flamante dominio comprado elquesea.com.
> 
> Al crear uno de los nombres del hosting gratuito, con mi fatal inglés, me pareció entender que si tenías un dominio propio lo asignabas a lo que ibas a montar pero que tendrías que cambiar los servidores dns del ordenador por los que ellos te decían. En principio no leí más porque supuse que lo había entendido mal, ya que para funcionar y bien el dominio propio asignado a las páginas de 000webhost.com tenía q cambiar los dns, el resto de mundo mundial cómo verían mi página con sus propios dns (evidentemente algo entendí mal).
> ...

 

Cuando uno compra un dominio, generalmente te dan acceso a un panel para configurar entre otras cosas las DNS, es decir, el destino al que apunta ese dominio. La gracia de los servidores DNS, es que si modificas un registro en uno, dentro de algunas horas este cambio se replicará en todos los DNS alrededor del mundo.

Por ejemplo en este momento, si yo intento resolver la dirección"elquesea.net16.net", un DNS me devolverá que está alojado en 000webhost. Si más tarde adquieres el dominio "elquesea.com", tendrías que modificar los DNS para que "elquesea.com" también apunte a 000webhost. 

En este punto, los proveedores de hosting o servicios de blogging por ejemplo, también te dejan configurar el dominio "elquesea.com" en sus registros, esto es para diferenciar ya que generalmente tienen asociados varios (sub)dominios a la misma IP (intenta hacer un ping a cualquier blog alojado en Blogger/Blogspot, todos responden lo mismo).

En pocas palabras es 1) cambiar el DNS donde compras el dominio y 2) cambiar la configuracion en tu proveedor de servicio (hosting, blogging, etcétera).

Dentro de algunas horas todo el mundo podrá acceder a tu sitio ingresando por la nueva dirección (elquesea.com).

¡Saludos!

PD: También hay una forma mucho más fácil llamada "URL cloak" pero no es recomendable por que usa marcos para mostrar tu web.

----------

